# Crumpet - Wandsworth Common



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

In the space formerly occupied by Blend (previous review now obselete







) sits Crumpet, a branch of a growing chain of South London cafes, catering to the family market.

There remains the great communal table seating at least a dozen people but now largely given over to crayons and colouring-in paper, where previously there was a great selection of papers and magazines that could be enjoyed at leisure.

Gone is the extensive range of deli, fair trade and organic items, and in comes an easier to manage list of kid-friendly staples.

Crumpet uses Union Hand Roasted coffee and my morning latte was served in a 10oz ceramic cup. No fancy art but a well crafted shot.

Tea is served in pots and the staff have held a tea cupping in the past week. The staff are enthusiastic but are made up of students and a small number of full time staff.

The soothing sounds from the stereo system have now been replaced with mini-tantrums from the under 5's.

The one downfall that I observed is that the doorway was too narrow to take some child-buggies and 3 couples left without entering due to this. Management, if you're reading, take note as word soon spreads amongst the residents of Nappy-Valley (aka Wandsworth Common)


----------

